# The Artwork of the Martian surface



## Vladd67 (Oct 15, 2009)

The artwork of the Martian landscape | Bad Astronomy | Discover Magazine
What an image.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 15, 2009)

An amazing image, as are the higher res version and the one showing the general area.


I asume (based on no knowledge or insight whatsoever) that the rounded pale areas with the straightlines within are either artefacts of the camera or the processing or the light conditions.


----------



## Drachir (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe it's Martians in dune buggies.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 16, 2009)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Oct 16, 2009)

Completely groovy.


----------



## Granfalloon (Oct 16, 2009)

Just when I thought I'd seen everything. A crater with tattoos. Wow.


----------

